# اسئلة  سهلة للنصارى



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*اسئلة  سهلة للنصارى*

السؤال :
=====
1 - على أي شيء صلب المسيح عليه السلام كما تزعمون ؟
2 - ما هو التثليث ( الإترنتي ) ؟
3 - إذا صلب أي إنسان فهل يموت بمجرد الصلب ؟
4 - كيف مات المسيح عليه السلام ؟
5 - أي إنجيل نتبع ؟
6 - أي نسخة من النسخ الكبرى الخمس هي الأساس ؟
7 - أي نسخة إنجيلية متداولة بين الناس اليوم و تصل إلى 16 ألف نسخة :
أيها الأصح ؟
8 - متى كتبت أو كتب أول إنجيل ؟
9 - لماذا يعمد الصبي ؟
10 - هل في دينكم أي تشريع لي حد أو ميراث و غيره ؟
11 - إذا قام أي شخص بجريمة ما فهل له عندكم من دينكم أي نص ؟
12 - من صلب المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟ كما تزعمون !
13 - في أي ساعة صلب عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟ كما تزعمون !
14 - لما مات المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام كما في حد زعمكم هل خرجت روحه ؟
15 - في أي هيئة سيرجع المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟
16 - من منكم أيها النصارى على حق ؟
الأرثوذكس ؟
أم : الكاثوليك ؟
أم : البروتستانت ؟
... إلخ ؟
و ما الدليل القاطع عليه ؟
أكتفي الآن بهذا القدر لأرى شجاعة الإخوة و الأخوات بالرد .


----------



## Zayer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع 

ولكني اتوقع له الحذف او الاغلاق  .....<< كالعادة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> 1 - على أي شيء صلب المسيح عليه السلام كما تزعمون ؟


من اجل فدائنا وخلاص البشرية وطبعا ستقول لي كيف وهل هذا منطقي هذا موضوع طويل ولكن مستعد لشرحه لك


> 2 - ما هو التثليث ( الإترنتي ) ؟


اتقصد الثالوث المقدس ام الثالوث المريمي يرجى التوضيح


> 3 - إذا صلب أي إنسان فهل يموت بمجرد الصلب ؟


الا تعلم ان احد عقوبات الإعدام هي الصلب


> 4 - كيف مات المسيح عليه السلام ؟


مات على الصليب بشهادة الرسل واليهود والرومان والمأرخين جميعهم وبشهادة خشبة الصليب المقدسة التي إن كنت تعلم ولا أظنك عالم بهذا انها وزعت على شكل قطع صغيرة ووضعت بصلبان ومن يحملها لا يمرض


> 5 - أي إنجيل نتبع ؟


تقول بحديث سابق انك تعلم كتبنا جيدا وعلى مايبدوا انك لا تعلم ماذا تعني كلمة انجيل ولا تعلم ان الأنجيل هو واحد فالأنجيل يعني البشرى وعندما نقول انجيل متى يعني بشرى الروح القدس بواسطة متى  مثل مانقول سورة البقرة هل البقرة هي كاتبة الصورة


> 6 - أي نسخة من النسخ الكبرى الخمس هي الأساس ؟


حبيب الأختلاف اختلاف ترجمه وليس عقائدي ولكن المعنى واحد ولا يوجد اي أختلاف بين نسخة واخرى إلا ببعض الالفاظ ولكن سأسألك سؤال هل الأختلاف العقائدي هو المهم ام اختلاف الترجمة واجب بوضوح لأنه يوجد مفاجئة كبيرة لك إن قلت اختلاف الترجمة 


> 7 - أي نسخة إنجيلية متداولة بين الناس اليوم و تصل إلى 16 ألف نسخة :
> أيها الأصح ؟


ميزة الأنجيل انه عالمي وليس متعصب لطرف واحد من البشر ولة واحدة والدليل انه نزل بثلاث لغات بالبداية اليهودية والسريانية واليونانية لك شعب بلغته وبناء على هذا تمت ترجمته لثلاث لغات ولا يوجد اي اختلاف باللغات الثلاث الأولى والنسخ الثلاث الأولى لذلك حدد كلامك وتكلم بشكل علمي


> 8 - متى كتبت أو كتب أول إنجيل ؟


كتب بعهد الرسل واقدم نسخة موجودة نسخة متى 65 ميلادي وجمع فيما بعد 
ولكن كل رسول كتبه بعهده


> 9 - لماذا يعمد الصبي ؟


بناء على قول المسيح لأنه بدل ضحية الدم بالماء والروح القدس


> 10 - هل في دينكم أي تشريع لي حد أو ميراث و غيره ؟


نعم فلا فرق بين ذكر وأنثى ولذلك يرثه ابناءه وزوجته بالتساوي


> 11 - إذا قام أي شخص بجريمة ما فهل له عندكم من دينكم أي نص ؟


طبعا ولكن لا يحق لك ان تزهق روح أخرى وسآتيك بتفصيل عن التشريع لاحقا


> 12 - من صلب المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟ كما تزعمون !


من صلبه هم الرومان ولكن بطلب من اليهود 


> 13 - في أي ساعة صلب عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟ كما تزعمون !


أجبت عن هذا سابقا بموضوع كم يوم قد صلب وإن لم يكن الجواب كافيا سأورده لك هنا
للأسف الأخوة المسلمون يظنون اننا نسمع لما يقوله رجال الدين فقط دون فهم او دون شرح كافي وبحث 
بقي ثلاث ايام بالقبر وفي اليوم الثالث قام مع العلم ان اليوم بذلك الوقت يختلف عن اليوم بتوقيتنا الحالي فاليوم يبدا عند غروب الشمس وليس الساعة 12 ليلا 
أي يوم الجمعة يبدأ يوم الخميس عند غروب الشمس ويبدأ يوم السبت عند غروب الشمس يوم الجمعة ويبدأ يوم الأحد عند غروب الشمس يوم السبت ويبدأ يوم الأثنين يوم الأحد عند غروب الشمس 
وإذا حسبتها على هذه الطريقة تجد انها ثلاث ايام نظامية ولتتأكد من الكلام راجع اي مرجع يهودي أو روماني او اي مرجع تاريخي بذلك الوقت وعندها تتأكد من صحة كلامي 
والكلام مبني انه كانت ظلمة على الأرض ثم نور ولذلك حسب اليوم ببداية الظلام وانتهائه مع نهاية النور
سلام
وبشأن موضوع الساعة تماما هذا هو الرد
قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ورد في مرقس 15: 25 أنهم صلبوا المسيح في الساعة الثالثة، وورد في يوحنا 19: 14 أنه كان عند بيلاطس في الساعة السادسة, ويُفهم أيضاً من الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أن المسيح كان في الساعة السادسة على الصليب، ويُفهم من إنجيل يوحنا أنه كان في هذا الوقت في حضور بيلاطس البنطي ,
وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : (1) لم تقل الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى ذلك، لكن جميعهم أجمعوا على أن الأرض أظلمت في الساعة السادسة,

(2) ورد في مرقس 15: 25 أنه صُلب نحو الساعة الثالثة، وفي يوحنا 19: 14 أنه كان في الساعة السادسة, وقال بعض المفسّرين إن مرقس يقصد أن الحكم بالصلب صدر في الساعة الثالثة، وتمَّ في الجلجثة، وهي خارج أورشليم, وبين المكان الذي حُوكم فيه المسيح والمكان الذي صُلب فيه مسافة طويلة يحتاج قطعها إلى ثلاث ساعات , ومما يدل على ذلك قوله إنه في الساعة السادسة أظلمت الدنيا , وهو يدل على أن الصلب تم فعلاً في الساعة السادسة, وإذ تقرر ذلك فلا منافاة بين قولي البشيرين,

(3) وقال بعض المفسرين إنه بما أن يوحنا الإنجيلي كان مقيماً في آسيا الصغرى، جرى في الحساب على الطريقة الرومانية الرسمية، فإنهم كانوا يحسبون اليوم من منتصف الليل, فالساعة السادسة التي أشار إليها هي بعد منتصف الليل (أي صباحاً) فصرف نحو ثلاث ساعات في إجراء ما يلزم للصلب، فيكون الصلب في الساعة التاسعة قبل الظهر، وهي الساعة الثالثة التي ذكرها البشير مرقس، وعليه فلا اختلاف مطلقاً,

أرجو ان يكون الجواب مفهوما جيدا لديك



> 14 - لما مات المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام كما في حد زعمكم هل خرجت روحه ؟


من مات هو الجسد ولكن روح المسيح التي هي روح الله المتجسد أليس المسيح عندكم ايضا من روح الله وليس نفس محيي أم انك لا تعلم الفرق بينهم هذه الروح لا تموت 


> 15 - في أي هيئة سيرجع المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟


Mt:24:27:
27  لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان. (SVD)
Mt:24:30:
30  وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. (SVD)
والعلامة هي الصليب
Mt:25:31:
31. ومتى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده. (SVD)


> 16 - من منكم أيها النصارى على حق ؟
> الأرثوذكس ؟
> أم : الكاثوليك ؟
> أم : البروتستانت ؟
> ... إلخ ؟


اولا لا يوجد غير الأورثودوكس والبروستانت والكاثوليك وعقيدتهم واحدة لا خلاف عقائدي عندهم ولذلك كلنا على حق ولا اختلاف وعزيزي الأختلاف بطقوس معينة وبرتب كهنوتية وبأشياء بسيطة لا تمس العقيدة ولا الجوهر


> و ما الدليل القاطع عليه ؟


على شو  حدد 


بس حبيب شايف انو جاوبنا على الأسئلة ولذلك اقترح عليك تغير العنوان


----------



## Zayer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> من اجل فدائنا وخلاص البشرية وطبعا ستقول لي كيف وهل هذا منطقي هذا موضوع طويل ولكن مستعد لشرحه لك



يا ريت لو تشرحه 



> اتقصد الثالوث المقدس ام الثالوث المريمي يرجى التوضيح



شنو  الفرق بين الثالوث المقدش و الثالوث المريمي ؟ 



> الا تعلم ان احد عقوبات الإعدام هي الصلب



نعم يموت من الجوع والعطش ! 
ولا يموت من المسامير الي تثبته على الصليب    
فلذلك متى مات عيسى عليه السلام على الصليب ؟ وكيف مات ؟ هل من الجوع و العطش ام من انهراق الدم ام من ماذا ؟ 




> حبيب الأختلاف اختلاف ترجمه وليس عقائدي ولكن المعنى واحد ولا يوجد اي أختلاف بين نسخة واخرى إلا ببعض الالفاظ ولكن سأسألك سؤال هل الأختلاف العقائدي هو المهم ام اختلاف الترجمة واجب بوضوح لأنه يوجد مفاجئة كبيرة لك إن قلت اختلاف الترجمة


العقائدي هو المهم طبعا  و الترجمة هي الوسيلة   



> ولكن كل رسول كتبه بعهده



اي رسول تقصدوا ؟ من هم الرسل و ما هي صفاتهم 

هل هم مثل موسى ؟ 




> طبعا ولكن لا يحق لك ان تزهق روح أخرى وسآتيك بتفصيل عن التشريع لاحقا



احنا بالانتضار 



> من صلبه هم الرومان ولكن بطلب من اليهود



طيب ليش يبو يصلبوه ؟ 



> اولا لا يوجد غير الأورثودوكس والبروستانت والكاثوليك وعقيدتهم واحدة لا خلاف عقائدي عندهم ولذلك كلنا على حق ولا اختلاف وعزيزي الأختلاف بطقوس معينة وبرتب كهنوتية وبأشياء بسيطة لا تمس العقيدة ولا الجوهر



طيب ما هي اسباب الاختلاف في الطقوس ؟


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا ريت لو تشرحه


تكرم عيونك سيكون بشكل مفصل وبموضوع منفصل



> شنو الفرق بين الثالوث المقدش و الثالوث المريمي ؟


الفرق ان الثالوث المريمي هو ثالوث وثني وليس ثالوث مسيحي ويعتقد ان الله والمسيح ومريم آلهة وهذا الثالوث ترفضه المسيحية ويرفضه القرآن وبسبب عدم علم الأخوة المسلمين بالفرق بينهم يظنون ان القرآن يهاجم الثالوث المسيحي والقرآن يقول ياعيسى بن مريم هل طلبت من الناس ان يعبدوك انت وامك  اليس كلامي هذا بصحيح



> نعم يموت من الجوع والعطش !
> ولا يموت من المسامير الي تثبته على الصليب


بلا شو الا تعلم ان صيام نينوى ثلاث ايام بدون شرب وماء وطعام المصلوب يموت بحد اقصى خلال اقل من 6 ساعات لفقدانه دمه بسبب المسامير



> العقائدي هو المهم طبعا و الترجمة هي الوسيلة


بما ان العقائدي هو المهم وهذا اعتراف منك ممكن تجبلي الخطأ العقائدي الذي تتكلم عنه او الأختلاف العقائدي 


> اي رسول تقصدوا ؟ من هم الرسل و ما هي صفاتهم
> 
> هل هم مثل موسى ؟


التلاميذ هم الرسل موسى نبي 



> طيب ليش يبو يصلبوه ؟


اولا لأنه بنظرهم ليس من كانوا ينتظرون بحسب مفاهيمهم كانوا ينتظرون من سيملكهم العالم وليس من سيجعل جميع البشر ذكورا واناثا سواسية
وثانيا لتتحقق نبوءة الله بالكتب



> طيب ما هي اسباب الاختلاف في الطقوس ؟


وهل فهمت ماهي الطقوس


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

صراحة كنت اقرأ ردود الاخرة المسلمين و كنت بجمع الردود بافكاري تحضيرا للرد عليها, لكن بعد كل رد القى رد الاخ محبة الي بكل امانة يعتبر رد شافي, ربنا يبارك فيك

الان بعد ان رددنا على كل الاسئلة فعنوان موضوعك باطل, خليني اعدل العنوان الى اهو حقيقي و ملموس


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> من اجل فدائنا وخلاص البشرية وطبعا ستقول لي كيف وهل هذا منطقي هذا موضوع طويل ولكن مستعد لشرحه لك
> 
> اتقصد الثالوث المقدس ام الثالوث المريمي يرجى التوضيح
> 
> ...



======
الرد :
===
1 - هل يقتل الإنسان نفسه من أجل غيره ؟؟؟
2 - سألتك عن التثليث  و ليس الثالوث !!!!!
3 - هل الصلب يؤدي  للوفاة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
4 - أين الأدلة على شهادة الرومان و غيرهم ؟؟؟؟؟
و هل نطقت الخشبة ؟؟؟
5 - سورة البقرة تختلف  عن إنجيل فلان :
فالبقرة سميت  من قبل الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم لتمييزها عن غيرها فقط.
بينما  إنجيل يوحنا  : أي من كتبه هو يوحنا المعمدان !!
6 - تقول اختلاف ليس عقائدي :
و أكبر عقائدكم هي عقيدة الصلب و الموت من أجل المحبة و انظر لهذه التصوص المتناقضة :
أ - مارك أي مرقص : 15 : 25 يقول :
صلب بالساعة الثالثة :
بينما في يوحنا 19 : 14 يقول :
صلب في الساعة السادسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ب - في ماثيو : 27 : 32 يقول :
أجبروا سيمون على حمل الصليب :
بينما في يوحنا 19 : 17 يقول :
حمل عيسى نفسه صليبه بنفسه .
و لا تنسى أن تنظر للآتي :
لوقا : 23 : 26  و  مرقص : 15 / 21 ......!
ج - في مرقص  : 15 : 21 يقول :
وضعوا عيسى على الصليب .
بينما في بيتر أي بطرس : 2 : 24 يقول :
وضعوا عيسى على الخشبة ..............؟؟؟؟؟
د - في مرقص 15 : 23 يقول :
أعطوه وايناً ( الشراب المعروف ) ممزوجاً مع المرة !!!
بينما في ماثيو : 27 : 34 يقول :
أعطوه خــــلاً   مع  العفصة ( شراب مر ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هـ - في ماثيو : 27 : 44 يقول :
كان اللصان الذين صلبا معه يسخران منه .
بينما في لوقا : 23 : 39 يقول :
كان أحدهما معه و الآخر ضده فوعد الأول بمرافقته في الجنة .
==
أكتفي بهذا لأن التناقضات لا حصر لها .
--
أكتفي بهذا الآن لأرى الرد الحقيقي على الأسئلة !!!!!


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> 1 - هل يقتل الإنسان نفسه من أجل غيره ؟؟؟


والشهيد من اجل من يقتل نفسه


> 2 - سألتك عن التثليث و ليس الثالوث !!!!!


مابتخسر شي إذا وضحت قصدك بأنتظار التوضيح


> 3 - هل الصلب يؤدي للوفاة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالطبع


> 4 - أين الأدلة على شهادة الرومان و غيرهم ؟؟؟؟؟
> و هل نطقت الخشبة ؟؟؟


تاريخ روما كله يشهد بهذا وكتابات المؤرخين الرومان اتريد تفصيل بهذا تكرم عيونك سأككتبه لك غدا ولكن بعد اجلب الكتاب لأنه بالمنزل وليس هنا 
اما بشأن الخشبة الخشبة لم تنطق ولكن ماتفسيرك أن حاملها يموت موت طبيعيا وليس بمرض


> 5 - سورة البقرة تختلف عن إنجيل فلان :
> فالبقرة سميت من قبل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لتمييزها عن غيرها فقط.
> بينما إنجيل يوحنا : أي من كتبه هو يوحنا المعمدان !!


جاهل يدعي العلم ولا يعرف ماذا يفعل 
الخطأ الأول هو ان تقول الصحابة من سموه لأنه لو ثبت هذا يكون دليل انه لا يوجد لوح محفوظ ولا ضراب السخن لأنه لو كان هناك لوح محفوظ لسمية هذه السورة منذ الاساس
الخطأ الثاني يوحنا المعمدان ليس هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا فهو قد مات بزمن المسيح 
هلا بقلي من التعب خربطت أعترف انه من الجهل انت تضع نفسك بمواقف مضحكة



> 6 - تقول اختلاف ليس عقائدي :
> و أكبر عقائدكم هي عقيدة الصلب و الموت من أجل المحبة و انظر لهذه التصوص المتناقضة :
> أ - مارك أي مرقص : 15 : 25 يقول :
> صلب بالساعة الثالثة :
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله بالله عليك اقرأ ماكتبنا سابقا 


> وبشأن موضوع الساعة تماما هذا هو الرد
> قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ورد في مرقس 15: 25 أنهم صلبوا المسيح في الساعة الثالثة، وورد في يوحنا 19: 14 أنه كان عند بيلاطس في الساعة السادسة, ويُفهم أيضاً من الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أن المسيح كان في الساعة السادسة على الصليب، ويُفهم من إنجيل يوحنا أنه كان في هذا الوقت في حضور بيلاطس البنطي ,
> وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : (1) لم تقل الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى ذلك، لكن جميعهم أجمعوا على أن الأرض أظلمت في الساعة السادسة,
> 
> ...


لا تجعل من نفسك اضحوكة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي محبة أرد عليك :
====
1 - الشهيد يقتل من أجل نفسه أولاً.
2 - لا بأس - ما معنى :
الرب ؟
و الإبن ؟
و الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3 - الصلب لا يؤدي  للموت و أول من يعلم ذلك هو أنتم أيها النصارى.
و قد قال عيسى :
إن ابن الرب  سوف يقوم بما قام به يونس من معجزة .
أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
فهل  مات  يونس في بطن الحوت ؟؟؟؟؟
4 - كلام نثر لا أريد :
بل  أريد أدلة و نصوص على صلب و شهادة الشاهدين على ذلك .
5 - ما دخل اللوح المحفوظ ؟؟؟
من سماك أنت بإسمك ؟؟؟
هل اللوح المحفوظ هو الذي سماك أم والديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كذبت و رب الكعبة :
فأكثر النصارى يقولون :
أن يوحنا المعمدان هو من كتب إنجيل يوحنا .
مسكين أنت ، لا تعرف حتى دينك و لا كتابك و لا حتى من كتبه @@@@
--
6 - تكذب  و تواجه  ما شاء  الله تبارك الرحمن :
أتيتك بالنصوص التي تقول :
في الساعة الثالثة و غيرها :
و تقول أن الإجماع على السادسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا ألومك فليس عندكم أي دين أصلاً  :
إلا أن تغني لك بشي  ترنيمة و تروح تنام .
7 - ما هو دليلك على أن الحكم فقط كان في الثالثة ؟؟؟
ألم تقرأ ما كتبته أنا ؟؟
---
أ - مارك أي مرقص : 15 : 25 يقول :
((((((( صلب ))))))) بالساعة الثالثة :
بينما في يوحنا 19 : 14 يقول :
(((( صلب )))) في الساعة السادسة ؟؟
---
8 - أما قولك :
=======
وقال بعض المفسرين إنه بما أن يوحنا الإنجيلي كان مقيماً في آسيا الصغرى، جرى في الحساب على الطريقة الرومانية الرسمية، فإنهم كانوا يحسبون اليوم من منتصف الليل, فالساعة السادسة التي أشار إليها هي بعد منتصف الليل (أي صباحاً) فصرف نحو ثلاث ساعات في إجراء ما يلزم للصلب، فيكون الصلب في الساعة التاسعة قبل الظهر، وهي الساعة الثالثة التي ذكرها البشير مرقس، وعليه فلا اختلاف مطلقاً.
فالرد :
====
يا إلهي !!
أهذا تفسير ؟؟؟
أهذه عقول بالله عليكم ؟؟؟؟
ثم لماذا أهملت الوصف المتناقض في :
الشراب ،
و حمل الصليب ،
.... إلخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2005)

انا ملاحظ ان العضو مساعد قام بالتسجيل اليوم 
وحتى الان فام بعمل 32 مشاركة

هل قام بكتابة اكثر من 50 صفحة فى اقل من 3 ساعات؟؟؟

انا ارى ان العضو مساعد يقوم فقط بنسخ ولصق المواضيع فقط
وهدفة ليس تعلم الدين المسيحى او مناقشتة 
بل هدفة اغراق المنتدى ووضع مواضيع هو نفسة لا يفهمها

وكلامة لا يستند الى اى دليل او برهان


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> 1 - الشهيد يقتل من أجل نفسه أولاً.


كيف هي مافهمتها وقبل أن يأتي المسيح او محمد من اجل ماذا كان يستشهد البشر اليس من اجل الدفاع عن عرضه ونسائه واطفاله وبلده 
أي من اجل شخص آخر
وعظمة المسيح انه استشهد بدون ان يكون هناك اي سبب يدفعه للإستشهاد فدى نفسه حبا بالبشر وهذا اعظم من ان يميت نفسه من اجل جنة موعودة


> 2 - لا بأس - ما معنى :
> الرب ؟
> و الإبن ؟
> و الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ممكن تسأل شيوخك ليش عم يضحكوا عليك
الرب هو الله  المكون من الىب والابن والروح القدس التي هي معناها 
الله موجود وسبب وجود الإنسان بالنسبة للمفهوم البشري هو الآب ولذلك دعي تقريبا لفهم عقل الإنسان الآب اي أن كلمة الآب تعني الله موجود فهل تنكر انه موجود
والله له ارادة وناطق بكلمته والكلمة هي نتاج الله وهي ازلية مثله وناتج الآب بالحياة البشرية هو الأبن ولذلك دعية الكلمة الابن تقريبا لمفهوم البشر اي ان ارادة الله ومشيئته تدعى الأبن
ولله روح مقدسة لا تموت وهي الروح القدس وهي ازلية
ولا أظنك تنكر ان روح الله وارادته ازلية


> 3 - الصلب لا يؤدي للموت و أول من يعلم ذلك هو أنتم أيها النصارى


اولا بشكل طبي
فقدان الدم يؤدي للموت ودخول المسامير بداخل الجسم يجعل الجسم يفقد دمه وبالتالي يموت 
نقطة ثانية يبدوا انك تتناسى ان الحديد يبسبب الغرغرينة وهي تسبب الموت
تريد النقاش ناقش بعلم وليس بتعنت


> و قد قال عيسى :
> إن ابن الرب سوف يقوم بما قام به يونس من معجزة .
> أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
> فهل مات يونس في بطن الحوت ؟؟؟؟؟


وهل روح الله ماتت  هذه نقطة والنقطة الثانية اورد النص الأنجيلي لأناقشك فيه


> 4 - كلام نثر لا أريد :
> بل أريد أدلة و نصوص على صلب و شهادة الشاهدين على ذلك


وانا لم اقل كلام نثر قلت لك غدا سأجلب الكتاب أي سأعطيك شيء موثق


> 5 - ما دخل اللوح المحفوظ ؟؟؟
> من سماك أنت بإسمك ؟؟؟
> هل اللوح المحفوظ هو الذي سماك أم والديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كيف مادخل اللوح المحفوظ اليس القرآن مكتوب بلوح محفوظ فما هو أسم سورة البقرة باللوح المحفوظ إن كان الأسم قد سماه الصحابة


> كذبت و رب الكعبة :
> فأكثر النصارى يقولون :
> أن يوحنا المعمدان هو من كتب إنجيل يوحنا


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله اخي انسى كلام شيوخك اعطني مسيحي واحد يقول ان انجيل يوحنا كتبه يوحنا المعمدان 
هناك فرق بين يوحنا المعمدان الذي مات بزمن المسيح وقتله ملك اليهود ومازال قبره بالجامع الأموي
ويوحنا الرسول تلميذ المسيح وكاتب انجيل يوحنا بوحي من الروح القدس
ويوحنا ذهبي الفم كاتب سفر الرؤيا بوحي من الروح القدس
والآن اطالبك أما ان تعطيني دليل على اني كاذب فنت من قال لا اريد كلام نثر بل دليل او ان تعترف ان شيوخك يخدعوك


> - تكذب و تواجه ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن :
> أتيتك بالنصوص التي تقول :
> في الساعة الثالثة و غيرها :
> و تقول أن الإجماع على السادسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


اقرأ الرد ولا تتكلم كالحمقى إن كان ردي خطأ فاورد مكان الخطأ
هذا تنبيه اول لك إن عدت وتكلمت بقلت ادب واتهمتنى بالفاظ نابية فمصيرك خارج المنتدى عندك شيء ناقشه لا يوجد عندك التزم الصمت اشرف لك



> 7 - ما هو دليلك على أن الحكم فقط كان في الثالثة ؟؟؟
> ألم تقرأ ما كتبته أنا ؟؟
> ---
> أ - مارك أي مرقص : 15 : 25 يقول :
> ...


الم تقرأ الفرق بين التوقيت اليهودي الذي يبدأ مع حلول الظلمة والتوقيت الروماني الذي يبدأ من منتصف الليل حبيب أقرأ كامل الرد وإن كان عندك اعتراض اورده


> ثم لماذا أهملت الوصف المتناقض في :
> الشراب ،
> و حمل الصليب ،
> .... إلخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لم اهمل شيء ولكن لنتهي من النقطة الأولى لأنتقل لك للأخرى


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2005)

الرب يبارك حياتك اخ محبة


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

بصراحة مواضيعه تافه جدا و اعتقد تستحق الحذف, فهذا ليس مستوى الحوار ابدا


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي محبة أرجوووووووووووووك كف عن المراوغة :
1 - قلت و بالحرف الواحد :
[ الشهيد يقتل من أجل نفسه أولاً ].
أي أنه يقتل  في سبيل الله و ... إلخ :
لكنه يفعل ذلك في مقدمة الأمر لصالح نفسه لنيل الدرجات العلى من الجنة .
2 - كيف تقول أن المسيح قد استشهد ؟؟
ما هي الأدلة على ذلك ؟
3 - لم تجب  حتى الآن :
من هو الآب ؟؟
و من هو الإبن ؟
و من الروح القدس ؟
بالضبط !!
هل هم ( 3 ) أشخاص ؟
أم شخص واحد ؟
يقول سواقارت في أحد كتيباته :
---
الأب شخص :
و الإبن شخص :
و الروح القدس شخص ( Person ) :
ثم فجأة و في نفس الكتيب و السطور يقول :
هم ليسوا أشخاصاً متعددين و لكنهم شخص واحد :
و اسأل سؤالاً سأله الشيخ ديدات  لسواقارت :
هل هذا إنجليزي ؟؟؟
---
4 - و رب الكعبة أنك تكذب  فليس في علم الطب أن فقدان قطرات من الدم تميت المرء .
و النقطة الثانية بــتــاعــتــك :
ادعائك بأن الغرغرينة يسببها الحديد .
لو كنت مكانك لبحثت عن كذب معقول :
لكنني مسلم لا يكذب .
5 - تقول :
هل روح الله ماتت ؟
و أرد :
====
أولاً - و هل الـــروح أصــلاً   تموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هذه العقول التي أنتم لها حاملون ؟
و ثانياً - لن أعــرض  نصوصاً  كل دقيقة أو دقيقتين :
لأنني أعرف أهل الكفر و الضلال و حتى من المسلمين :
كل كلمة تقولها لهم يرد عليك :
أين النص ؟
حتى يضيع الوقت :
و يتعب الآخر :
و أهم شيء حتى يضيع أصل الموضوع .
إذا كنت لا تصدق بأن عيسى قال ذلك :
عندها نعرض النص .
-
6 - بالنسبة ليوحنا المعمدان فلا أعتقد أنه  سيحولني إلى نصراني حين لا أرد :
و لن يساعدك في التحول للإسلام .
فاللف و الدوران و تشتيت المواضيع ليس بالعمل الطيب.
فماذا لو كان يوحنا هذا هو عيسى بذاته ؟؟؟
المهم في إثبات تحريف و بطلان ديني  أو دينك .
-
7 - أهم شيء قلته في ردك بالنسبة لك هو :
-----------------------------------
[ هذا تنبيه اول لك إن عدت وتكلمت بقلت ادب واتهمتنى بالفاظ نابية فمصيرك خارج المنتدى عندك شيء ناقشه لا يوجد عندك التزم الصمت اشرف لك ] .
و الرد :
=====
أعلم مسبقاً أنني حينما أفحمكم  فسوف تلجأون لطردي .
8 - أعيد السؤال :
-----
في أي ساعة صلب المسيح ؟؟
و ما ردك على نص :
( صلب في الساعة الثالثة ) ؟؟؟
و كم بقي في القبر ؟؟؟
-
9 - لا يهمني التوقيت أبداً :
يهمني النص :
في نص ( الثالثة ) :
و آخر ( في السادسة ) :
ثم تقول أنت ( في التاسعة ) :
و أقول : متى و أي ساعة ستتخذ آخر قرار لك ؟؟
10 - لا بـأس من تركك بعض الردود :
لأنني أعلم أنه ليس بجعبة أحد منكم أي شيء .
ملاحظة :
=====
طردي  لـن يميتني  بالغرغرينة :
بل سيثبت عدم قدرتكم على تحمل الآخر .


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

تنبيه اخير يبدوا ان الكلام معك كالغناء بالطاحون اخي اقرأ الجواب وبعدها اجب وسأل على كيفك


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

لا بأس من ذلك :
سؤال آخر :
======
سأسأل سؤالاً واحداً فقط كل مرة حتى لا يضيع الأهم في خضم الكلام عن الهام.

-
ما هو حد الزنى في دينكم مع الدليل ؟


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

اما مسكين بشكل, يا حبيبي شو هم تعمل انت؟؟؟ بتنط من سؤال لثاني... 

شو تعمل معه هذا؟ فعلا مصفر على الاخر..... يا مساعد روح اتعلم كيفية الحوارات و تعال بعدين حاورنا, مش قادر يثبت في سؤال واخد و لما بنجاوب عليه بينط لغيره...


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أنا سألتك سؤالاً فلم تجب :
فقلت لا بأس اٍألك سؤالاً آخر :
فهل هذا حوار أم لا ؟؟؟
في رأيك أنت !!


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

لك شو الي ما رد عليك, الاخ عم بيقضي ساعات حتى يرد على اسئلتك التافه و انت مش راضي اصلا تقرى ردوده, الموضوع يغلق, بدك تنزل موضوع جديد, روح هات النصوص مع تفاسيرها


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الاسئلة التي يطرحها الآخ مساعد
دائما المسلمين يسالونها
ولكن لايوجد بحث فيها
وان الآخ محبة 
جاوب عليها بشكل منطقي وبدهي
ولكن تبقى المشلة هنا
هل يستطيع الانسان تشغيل العقل لكي يفهم 
فان اعطى اذن ضاغية
وفكر مستنير
قد يصل
اكثر من 100 سؤال جاوبنا عليه
اما الاسئلة كثير جدا لم نرى الرد عليها بدليل
ام خيال واسطورة اما الهروب من المنتدى والتسجيل باسم اخر*


----------

